# Cold smoked cheese on the Lang



## 73saint (Feb 25, 2019)

We finally had temps low enough in Louisiana for me to do a batch of cold smoked cheese.  I hunt from October thru January 31, so those months are out for me.  Last few weeks have hit near 80 but we had some cool weather Saturday. I got up early and started a batch.  I used pitmasters choice in my Amaz-en smoker tube. I place the tube in my fire box and keep all the vents open.  Always works well for me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











We are Gouda lovers, and I got a good price on some at Costco.  We also had a little cheddar, just the Kirkland brand.  I cut it up and put on wire racks with intentions of smoking at least 4hrs, but i wanted to let color determine when I pulled the cheese. 





Several hours in I took a few pics, and at one point I maneuvered both racks to the top, because those seemed to be getting the nicest color. 









After 7 hours, they looked nice, just how I envisioned the way I wanted.  
















I brought them in, let them rest a bit, then wrapped in Saran Wrap for a night or so. 






And tonight, I finished by vacuum sealing and dating.   I tasted some along the way, really expecting it to be too strong because I know it takes a few weeks to mellow.   But this cheese already tastes outstanding.  Even my better half was munching and didn’t think a rest was necessary.  So I know it’ll only get better!





We have a nice mess of smoked cheese now!


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 25, 2019)

73saint said:


> We finally had temps low enough in Louisiana for me to do a batch of cold smoked cheese.  I hunt from October thru January 31, so those months are out for me.  Last few weeks have hit near 80 but we had some cool weather Saturday. I got up early and started a batch.  I used pitmasters choice in my Amaz-en smoker tube. I place the tube in my fire box and keep all the vents open.  Always works well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is damn nice smoke colouring on cheese .  What is smoky taste on scale from 1-10...


----------



## 73saint (Feb 25, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> that is damn nice smoke colouring on cheese .  What is smoky taste on scale from 1-10...


Pretty intense.  I’d say 7 or 8. It’ll probably mellow in a few weeks, but I like the way it is already.





Here’s a good idea of the contrast.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice job there 73Saint. Looks like you have a stash for a while.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Feb 25, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job there 73Saint. Looks like you have a stash for a while.
> 
> Warren


Warren, this won’t last but we’ll sure enjoy it!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice looking cheese man! Took on some good color for sure. I did 40 blocks last week and had several of Gouda in there...can’t beat it. Always use apple but might try out masters next time just to see the difference


----------



## 73saint (Feb 25, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Nice looking cheese man! Took on some good color for sure. I did 40 blocks last week and had several of Gouda in there...can’t beat it. Always use apple but might try out masters next time just to see the difference


Thanks.   I usually use apple as well.  Not even sure why I did pitmasters, but so far so good.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 25, 2019)

73saint said:


> Thanks.   I usually use apple as well.  Not even sure why I did pitmasters, but so far so good.



Knows it’s the wrong spot but ran across your dry age brisket post earlier can’t wait to see the results! Back to the cheese...try the Cabot habanero sometime if you can find it...amazing. Also can’t go wrong with Muenster


----------



## 73saint (Feb 25, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Knows it’s the wrong spot but ran across your dry age brisket post earlier can’t wait to see the results! Back to the cheese...try the Cabot habanero sometime if you can find it...amazing. Also can’t go wrong with Muenster


I have tried the Cabot habanero and I love it.  But don’t always see it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2019)

Great looking cheese!
I use the same setup in my Lang & it always amazes me how well the Lang draws the smoke thru with no real fire going!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 26, 2019)

Great looking Cheese saint. It definitely took on a good color. I'm lucky Cabot is readily available in almost every store around here. I usually stock up when it goes on sale for a 1.70 or so.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 26, 2019)

73saint said:


> Pretty intense.  I’d say 7 or 8. It’ll probably mellow in a few weeks, but I like the way it is already.
> View attachment 389048
> 
> Here’s a good idea of the contrast.


yes, 7 and up smokiness in the  beginning ensures right taste after few weeks..  Now, let me try to put a bug in your head and get you think about making wine that will perfectly compliment your cheese stash...


----------



## 73saint (Feb 26, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking cheese!
> I use the same setup in my Lang & it always amazes me how well the Lang draws the smoke thru with no real fire going!
> Al


Thanks Al!  The Lang never ceases to amaze me.  Puts out a quality product all the time!



gmc2003 said:


> Great looking Cheese saint. It definitely took on a good color. I'm lucky Cabot is readily available in almost every store around here. I usually stock up when it goes on sale for a 1.70 or so.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Thanks Chris!  That Cabot is some fine cheese!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 26, 2019)

That colour is amazing :)

I might need to push beyond the 4 hour mark now. I wouldn't mind some white cheddars with that amber look to them.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 26, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> That colour is amazing :)
> 
> I might need to push beyond the 4 hour mark now. I wouldn't mind some white cheddars with that amber look to them.


Thanks Tom.  4 hours has always been my mark.  This time I went by color alone and I’m glad I did.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

Looking good!!


----------

